# Methods of DIY co2 diffusion.... Bring em on People!!!!



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not so sure the issue with diy CO2 isn't more related to inconsistency versus dissolution. In prior diy CO2 setups, I didn't appear to have any problems with dissolution, the problems were inconsistent CO2 levels brought about trying to control the biological CO2 process (temp swings to the mix, batch strength, being able to control input relative to photoperiod, etc).

fwiw, I used an inline reactor (~2' long 2" dia PVC) plumbed to the canister filter with the gas line coming in about 1/2 way up and the water entering from the top.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I think he was refering to the DIY diffusion method. Not the recipe persay.

I use a PVC reactor. Works great, but I am sure its just as efficient as a glass diffuser.

From what I am hearing on these forums, people are swearing by the mazzei venturi, however, I have never had a problem.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

I am currently using an internal filter to mist the co2 in the only co2 injected tank I currently have running. Here is a link to how I built it. http://www.petfish.net/forum/index.php/topic,68144.0.html


----------



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

i only put the outflow of C02 bubbles under the powerhead so that it mixes it up and bow micro bubbles hopefully mixing the other co2 air particles in the water.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

when i was using diy co2 i just stuck the line into the intake of a hang on the back filter, and made sure the water level was high as to not create so much aeration. it worked, but the sound got very annoying. at least you know how many bubbles you are making when you hear them every time they hit the impeller.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

as iof now i just have the Co2 going into my canister but i'm thinking i'll pick up a lime wood defuser for it soon


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

I hope this isn't a stupid question... I don't know anything on the subject...


Has anyone considered just adding some carbonated water one in a while? 'Cause I can tell you how to make your own carbonated water easy & on the cheap for sure.


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

OK, but lets say you bought a 2 liter bottle of carbonated water at the grocery store. How much of that would you add to an aquarium to achieve the results your looking for? 

The reason I ask is this... You can buy a CO2 bike tire pump for $15, and for $2 you can get a shrader valve at an auto parts store. Put this shrader valve in a 2 liter bottle cap, fill the bottle with water & preassurize the bottle with CO2 using the bike pump. Stick it in the fridge for a day or so & you've got carbonated water just like you buy at the store. Now if you can add that to your tank once in a while... I don't know if that's an easier solution then the ones you guys are already doing with the yeast & all that.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

Oreo said:


> OK, but lets say you bought a 2 liter bottle of carbonated water at the grocery store. How much of that would you add to an aquarium to achieve the results your looking for?
> 
> The reason I ask is this... You can buy a CO2 bike tire pump for $15, and for $2 you can get a shrader valve at an auto parts store. Put this shrader valve in a 2 liter bottle cap, fill the bottle with water & preassurize the bottle with CO2 using the bike pump. Stick it in the fridge for a day or so & you've got carbonated water just like you buy at the store. Now if you can add that to your tank once in a while... I don't know if that's an easier solution then the ones you guys are already doing with the yeast & all that.


 
you could... but co2 has to be constant. you dont want the level to fluctuate, so you would need to add the carbonated water at intervals through the day. also if its the kind of pump that uses the disposable cartriges like you would use for a pellet gun or something... i think these are 12 gram. you would go through them like crazy.

it would be cheaper and far easier, just to produce the co2 fairly consistantly with fermenting sugar water in an old soda bottle.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

I ran an aerator in the bottom of a downward flowing sponge filter. As the water flows down, the tiny bubbles flow up and the countercurrent, as well as the turbulence inside the sponge dissolves the CO2 pretty well.


----------



## SaM dA MaN (Jun 9, 2003)

Good responses yall..

Yes, im sure the actual pressurised systems are cheaper in the long run. But i think its the lower immediate costs of DIY methods that create that impulsive temptation and makes victims of us. 

Im glad you asked that questin Oreo, regarding the carbonated water, because I too have pondered upon alternative physical ways of adding co2 to the aquarium more based around chemical reactions and the like. I mean surely theres better ways than having some obscure fungus respiring until its own toxic wastes lead to an ultimate demise in the system. At first this yeast method seemed awfully odd and primitive upon discovery however it really is quite effective for one main reason.

Most Chemical reactions only proceed to a certain stage in reality and of course last only until the reactants are consumed. Most known reactions for producing co2 would be quite rapid and be over quite rapidly at aquarium temperatures.

Boilogical reactions however, such as the respiration of our yeast freind, continue throughout the lifespan of the organism.

So yes, like everyone else was saying, it is this consistency found in the more natural methods that create that advatage over just physically adding it to the system.
However a very good question and i too was wondering this.

Glad to see peoples contributions and diffusion ideas, keep em coming


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

DIY vortex reactor


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## SaM dA MaN (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey sweet i dont exactly know if ive ever seen that before.

If you could show some more detail on the design that would be awsome.


----------



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

how does this unit work? although my first impression was it is huge and it takes a lot of space in the tank


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks realtivly simple, CO2 is pushed into the reactor and water shoots and sloshes it around eventually expelling it out through the bottom. my only concern would be that the some CO2 might be caught up top.

by the Way the Limewood work really well as good as some of the glass defusers I've seen


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

*I have an Eclipse overhead filter and the DIY CO2 going, but it's tricky to get to the propeller.
I pried open the pre-filter at the bottom of the intake tube (stick a pair of scissors in and twist...like how cartoon characters open jail bars). Then I stick the CO2 airtube through and re-attached the airstone. Now the airstone and the end of CO2 airline tube are inside the intake tube. The filter simply sucks them in and the propeller chops them up. The tiny CO2 bubbles are scattered throughout the tank when they come out of the filter.*


----------



## loganutah (May 11, 2008)

This was my set up, and it worked even better after I buried it all the way into the gravel. used a pump, plastic bottle and hot glue. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YZowR2AQcfY


----------



## SaM dA MaN (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## innerchi89 (Mar 30, 2008)

anyone have step by step instructions for newbs like me haha.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

I went with this style:










No efficiencies reports yet, but with it's design the CO2 has a lot of time to interact with the water before it has a chance to aerate out.


----------



## SaM dA MaN (Jun 9, 2003)

more more MORE!!!!


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

After letting my current setup run for two weeks (the Co2 going straight into the existing filter) I am not happy with the results.

I went to Petco today and bought the Elite Mini filter for $9.99 and I am setting it up now. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## NwFishinfool (May 4, 2007)

I use a Rex version of an inline reactor on my 75g on the output of my XP3.

For my 26g tank I use a DIY intank reactor made from a 10" section of 1" diameter thinwall tube with the C02 entering at the bottom and a Zoo Med micro pump pumping from the top. Works well but eventually I plan to build a inline reactor for this as well.

View attachment 26g diffuser.bmp


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

*Well, the first pump I bought was missing the outlet and venturi bit, so I went back and exchanged it.*
*I have it set up now with the sponge on the outside. I put it on full power and then took the flow valve adjuster off. It's counting bubbles perfectly and it's misting very well. Most of the bubbles are being held and dissolved in the sponge. Can't wait to see the response from my plants.*


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

Ericpop, I've just done the same thing with the a comparable Penn-Plax Cascade filter. No Elite Mini near by, so had to get something similar. Just took out the flow control, and put the CO2 tubing into the intake of the filter. 

A couple things I noticed about this type of set-up. You can either put the sponge filter before the input, which has a couple benefits:
- Prevents snails/shrimp from getting sucked in and trapped in the directional flow head/output valve (had this problem)
- Shoots CO2 mist all over tank and provides a true CO2 misting over the plant leaves
- CO2 mist gets pushed down and is circulated by normal filtration, HOB filter, etc

Or after the output:
- Traps bubbles for longer exposure
- Reduces water flow
- One problem I noticed with "sponge on the ouput" method is that the small bubbles tend to collect in the sponge. After a short period, the bubbles accumulate and float out as a large bubble without being dissolved. 

As you can tell, I prefer the sponge before the input method, but these are just my observations. Either way, I love this method of CO2 dissolution as it should require little maintenance and provides easy bubble count, while dissolving CO2 at a great rate.


----------



## Freon (May 4, 2008)

ericpop27 said:


> After letting my current setup run for two weeks (the Co2 going straight into the existing filter) I am not happy with the results.
> 
> I went to Petco today and bought the Elite Mini filter for $9.99 and I am setting it up now. I've got my fingers crossed.


I did this method. I thought it was too noisy. Also would have needed an extension cord to drop the pump low enough into my tank to be effective.


----------



## alexpk321 (Oct 27, 2008)

First, I want to commend Sam for raising this topic, because I too think any of us easily master how to produce the CO2, but how to distribute it in the tank is where we diverge. Also, consider that how you do it for a 50 g is quite different from how you might do it for a 10 g. 

I also find there is a dearth of info on the commercially available systems, which I find have pros and cons that are not discernable from the advertising. 

I can comment I use the Red Sea Turbo System...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+14711&pcatid=14711

The advantages of this system are that it does a good job of producing tiny bubbles and distributing them in the tank. The disadvantages are less obvious...

1. If you want to shut your CO2 off at night (which might be desirable in a 10 g tank), you can connect this to a timer, but you will need to be there in the morning when this clicks on because in my experience the motor commonly (usually) jams when the power is turned back on, and you will need to be there before going to work to jiggle it and get it going. I usually have to pull it up near the surface or rap it agains the glass to get the motor back on. Since it is stuck to the glass with suction cups this often requires wrestling it free of the glass, not always easy. 

2. You do not always get a seal on the canister, then you find out 2 days later when you still have no CO2. The canister has rubber seals inside the cap, but apparently they do not always mate perfectly, and all you need is a tiny hole to lose your CO2. I know of no fix for this issue other than seat the cap as carefully as possible. 

3. the suction cups that attach it to the glass are quite strong, and pop off easily enough but can be quite difficult to re-seat on the back of the unit. You may be inclined ot just use 3 of the suction cups to secure the venturi - don't! What happens is the unit vibrates and if even 1 suction cup is missing, produces an annoying vibration and noise, I can't imagine the fish like this much either. 

Overall, this is a good system but just be aware of the drawbacks.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

> I can comment I use the Red Sea Turbo System...
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+14711&pcatid=14711


Good system, but not DIY...

I personally just put the outlet from the DIY co2 bottle in to a glass jar turned upside down/sideways. Prolongs the exposure and surface area, though distribution is not very good.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

co2 goes in through a pipe at the top, not the pipe of the intake, another pipe


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I do what many people with canister filters do: I cut out one rib of my intake basket and put the tapered end of the airline from my DIY bottle in it. Works fine. Every hour or so, my Eheim makes a soft hissing sound and spits out surplus gas, which has no negative effects on the filter. 
I also use another DIY bottle which I feed into a venturi powerhead. Both systems together give my drop checker a green-yellow color in my 15g. I am sure I lose most of the gas provided by the powerhead, as it is directed upwards to create a soft surface ripple (to provide aeration), but who cares as long as it works?

I still have algae and blame it on the inconsistency that DIY brings about, so I guess I will have to talk to Rex Grigg and discuss options for a pressurized system in such as small tank.


Edit: 



Haagenize said:


> co2 goes in through a pipe at the top, not the pipe of the intake, another pipe


What? Typical Purdue student, great engineering, questionable English sentences. :icon_mrgr


----------



## MarkMc (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is my DIY CO2 system. I made it forever ago. Before the days of adding nitrogen and phosphate to tanks. Water enters the top, cascades over small bioballs and then exits the bottom via a stand pipe that is connected to the top cap. It's huge overkill for sure for a 55 gallon but it's worked well for many years without any problems. The thing I like about a set up like this is that it is out of site and easy to mess with if need be ie: no disruption of flow to the tank when cleaning pump ect as the effluent goes back into the sump (out flow is directed right into the intake of the main pump).
http://home.roadrunner.com/~mcluvlyland/wetDry.jpg


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

On my 15tall I cut a round hole in the bottom of my 2215 intake strainer just large enough to insert a nano diffusor. I use only ceramic noodles and bioballs as media. This works pretty well. So well in fact that I am going to do the same thing on my 90gal/2217. With this method I believe I can get a nano diffusor to provide enough CO2 even in larger tanks.


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

Jubs said:


> I am currently using an internal filter to mist the co2 in the only co2 injected tank I currently have running. Here is a link to how I built it. http://www.petfish.net/forum/index.php/topic,68144.0.html


That's exactly what I do down to the same filter. I have two bottles going into it though.


----------



## manofmanyfish (Mar 31, 2008)

I did something really wild....I found this thread from some guy named Rex G...something...and made one out of PVC pipe. Ha...imagine that.

I hooked it up backwards and it sucked all my fish out of my tank...they now live in the PVC tube. I'm really glad I went with the bigger 2" tube.:icon_roll


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

manofmanyfish said:


> I did something really wild....I found this thread from some guy named Rex G...something...and made one out of PVC pipe. Ha...imagine that.
> 
> I hooked it up backwards and it sucked all my fish out of my tank...they now live in the PVC tube. I'm really glad I went with the bigger 2" tube.:icon_roll


wow i am just laughing at that.


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

I am using the small powerhead and feeding the Co2 line into the impeller part. Has worked great so far, my only problem is when I go to refill the bottle I move the part that goes into the pump/impeller and it gets miss aligned. I never glued it in but might next time I go to change it.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a limewood airstone tied to the filter strainer intake of my Maxi-Jet 900, turned sideways. Bubbles rise up, get sucked into intake, and are blasted all over the tank.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

EdTheEdge said:


> 12/27/2008
> 
> *Dremeled an approx hole:*
> 
> ...


Copied and pasted from another thread....


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

EdTheEdge- I like that setup, I might give that a shot. Right now I have the CO2 running through a limewood block directly below the filter intake which I think has a similar result of putting fine bubbles into the filter instead of large ones. I have no problems with cavitation noises in the filter this way and I am able to get a solid green color on the drop checker with only a single 1 liter bottle on a 37 gallon tank.

Your nano diffuser setup is cleaner and seems more controllable- I'm always trying to adjust the lime wood to get the stream of bubbles directly under the intake.

James


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

lotekfish said:


> EdTheEdge- I like that setup, I might give that a shot. Right now I have the CO2 running through a limewood block directly below the filter intake which I think has a similar result of putting fine bubbles into the filter instead of large ones. I have no problems with cavitation noises in the filter this way and I am able to get a solid green color on the drop checker with only a single 1 liter bottle on a 37 gallon tank.
> 
> Your nano diffuser setup is cleaner and seems more controllable- I'm always trying to adjust the lime wood to get the stream of bubbles directly under the intake.
> 
> James


Yes there is a lot of loss when the diffusor is under the strainer. In my 90Gal I went from a Rhinnox 5000 under the strainer @ 2-3 BBS to slightly more than 1 BPS on a Nano diffusor. That's quite a savings IMO!

Cavitation is kept at a minimum by using only noodles and bioballs as media.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ed now would this work if I have filter pads and bioballs in my filter? Im thinking of getting fishmon909 to make me a custom clear intake and adding nano diffuser to it like you did. Would it be enough for a 65gallon 120P? Also does C02 affect the live bacteria in your filter in a negative way? Im thinking of making my own inline diffuser like the cal aqua labs using a nano diffuser except mine will be ugly and hidden inside the stand. Sorry its a lil off topic.


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

After seeing Ed's diffuser/intake setup I couldn't think of why I went with the limewood block instead of a diffuser. Now I remember- I think I read that it was difficult to get enough pressure from a DIY yeast bottle to force the CO2 through the sintered glass on the diffuser. Can anyone confirm or refute this?


----------



## BENOLUX (Dec 9, 2008)

Im pretty new to DIY co2, i started yesterday, but i used a party popper shell, (it is like a mini wine bottle but plastic incase anyone hasnt been to a party lol) soaked it to clean it and then placed the airline from co2 bottle in the stem. placed it into the substrate. it fills up and then eventually releases a bubble which then goes into the filter intake which churns it up. so far it is working ok it is hard to tell in a day but i will give it time and see how it goes. so good ideas here too :thumbsup:


----------



## lf11 (Jan 3, 2009)

lotekfish said:


> After seeing Ed's diffuser/intake setup I couldn't think of why I went with the limewood block instead of a diffuser. Now I remember- I think I read that it was difficult to get enough pressure from a DIY yeast bottle to force the CO2 through the sintered glass on the diffuser. Can anyone confirm or refute this?


I also would like to know if the glass diffuser can be used with DIY CO2.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

lf11 said:


> I also would like to know if the glass diffuser can be used with DIY CO2.


Yes but it will not be consistent and you will have to keep your fresh. Remember glass diffusers are designed for use with pressurized systems.


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

I use a glass diffuser just fine with mine, full 2 week duration too.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I use a glass diffuser from GLA. It was $20, i was going to make something but it just seemed like a "cleaner" solution. I then use 2 liter bottle x2 changing out the mixture every 2 weeks. I don't know how well it works scientifically but the little algae i had before is gone and have not seen any since. Not totally DIY but i felt the money was worth it to be able to hide everything easily.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I ust run my DIY into a Hagen Elite Mini powerhead. The flow from it is enough to mix up and spit out the Co2 and blow it around, but it isnt overkill and blowing all my plants everywhere. I'm running one on a 29gl. If you had anything bigger, I would suggest two of them-or go pressurized.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im misting diy co2, click on my 29 gal journal, if you want to know more about it. Ive also talked about it in my diy canister filter thread. This has a pic of how its hooked up.


----------



## brinks (Dec 19, 2007)

*my DIY reactor*

I built my reactor from a 3/4 in dia clear plastic tube. I put a two hole stopper in the top. One hole is for the co2 inlet the other has a one way valve to exhaust excess gas if necessary (I have heard that if you let gas build up in the reactor, harmful gas from the water may build up in it?). I drilled a hole in my canister filters outlet pipe and in the tube of the reactor and connected the two with a air line connector. The water from the filter sprays on the co2 hose causing it to splash around in the co2 column. The bottom of the reactor tube is fitted with a screen and the co2 line has a plastic air stone at the bottom, just above the outlet screen of the reactor. The idea is that some of the co2 rising in the water column will disolve and the water spray in the co2 column trapped at the top of the reactor will disolve some more. The co2 column will buffer the time at the end of the co2 generators live and a new batch to start working. What do you think? See att. picture of top of reactor, guppy just above the co2 bubble and the trapped co2 below the cork, you can also see the connection between the filter outlet and the reactor.


----------



## alexpk321 (Oct 27, 2008)

lotekfish said:


> After seeing Ed's diffuser/intake setup I couldn't think of why I went with the limewood block instead of a diffuser. Now I remember- I think I read that it was difficult to get enough pressure from a DIY yeast bottle to force the CO2 through the sintered glass on the diffuser. Can anyone confirm or refute this?


 
Nothwithstanding Ed and Dave's comments, I was unable to use a sintered glass diffuser with a pure DIY set-up, for this exact reason, there just did not build up enough pressure in the system to force the CO2 through the sintered glass. 

FYI I was using the set-up where you drill a hole in the plastic cap slightly smaller than the diameter of the CO2 line, then pull it through with pliers. Now it DID work if I squeezed the bottle, then CO2 would go through the sintered glass, but not otherwise. I was using a 2 L bottle with I think 2 cups of sugar and 1 tsp yeast. 

I'm planning to soon post my comparison of the Red Sea venturi system with the Nutrifin/Hagen CO2 lattice system (better IMHO).


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I find it funny that I made a thread on how i set up my DIY CO2 using compression fittings that cost about $4 and everyone said it was unnecessary. I could barely get my diffuser to work before, put a few bucks in, very reliable. I recommend getting compression fittings, i had a thread, most people talked down. Takes about 5 min more effort than not using them, $4 or so.


----------



## alexpk321 (Oct 27, 2008)

talon, where is this thread? Anything that can be done for $4 is worth trying.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

This is about the cheapest most effective and aesthetic device I came up with, cost 2$ minus the pump, but the results are on par with the best diffusions available.

This also allows you to turn the CO2 "off", while keeping the brew going and also burps out excess gas that builds up later in the day.

http://www.barrreport.com/articles/41-diy-internal-reactor-great-yeast-co2-users.html

There's also an external version, but this one is easier to make and simpler, and easier for new folks, more specific to DIY brew sources.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 15, 2009)

i use a wood diffuser


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

alexpk321 said:


> talon, where is this thread? Anything that can be done for $4 is worth trying.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/77476-talontsiawds-5-leak-free-diy-co2.html


----------



## GoodBoy (Mar 26, 2009)

hello all... this is my first post and I just want to say how great this site is... I've been a member for just a short while and have learned a ton about planted aquariums.

I've got a 65g tank that I use a DIY yeast co2 generator... I would love to have any comments on my reactor/diffuser...










the blue tubing running down to the bottom of the powerhead filter is the line from the 2 two liter bottles that make my co2. the filter housing is empty other than a bit of course foam filter material which breaks up the bubbles before getting to the impeller of the pump along with some crushed coral which you can see in the bottom of the filter housing. 

it then goes to a gravel vacuum which I've converted to my reactor or diffuser... some call it a reactor? don't really under stand that! me thinks it's a diffuser but whatever...lol.

I originally had the top of the diffuser/vacuum vented to stop an excess of gasses accumulating(blue hose at top of vacuum in pict) but found the idea of wasting the co2 troublesome. I then decided to splice it into the line out of the powerhead(clear airline just before output from powerhead) thinking that if any gas wanted to escape it would be remixed... but there's too much pressure so it never does... but it never seems to accumulate too much gas either... the bubbles from the powerhead are super small for the most part... and any larger bubbles are recirculated in the diffuser (vacuum) chamber until they are dissolved. I get a mist of co2 out of the bottom of the vacuum (can't see in the pict) that is so small that the bubbles don't even float to the top of the tank!

I'm trying to find some elbow's to reroute the powerhead hose so it's outa sight but other than that I'm really happy with the way it turned out... although it looks very unattractive in this pict it actually looks less obtrusive...

What do you guys think?

EDIT.... it cost me 14$ for the vacuum and a bit of hose... had the powerhead already... 

And I've read that the biological action that happens in a properly working filter requires O2... I wonder if anyone who feeds CO2 into there main filter have any water quality problems? the co2 maybe interrupting the natural bio process?... I thought about using my canister filter but decided on the powerhead for just that reason... wonder if it makes a difference? just a thought


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

GoodBoy said:


> And I've read that the biological action that happens in a properly working filter requires O2... I wonder if anyone who feeds CO2 into there main filter have any water quality problems? the co2 maybe interrupting the natural bio process?... I thought about using my canister filter but decided on the powerhead for just that reason... wonder if it makes a difference? just a thought


That's a really good question. I don't think it actually makes any difference though.

I've read that dissolving CO2 in water neither displaces O2, nor reduces the water's ability to dissolve oxygen. So the bacteria in your filter would have just as much oxygen as they would have had without the CO2 bubbling through.

Hopefully somebody more knowledgeable can confirm this for you? My chemistry's a little shaky.


----------



## GoodBoy (Mar 26, 2009)

dam! I thought I was the first to come up with this idea!......:eek5:

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-CO2-Reactor/2/

well I think having the co2 go through my powerhead first helps allot... this setup plumbs the hose into the chamber... same basic idea though.... 

Cactus Bastard,

I think your right...after doing more looking around it seems allot of people run co2 through there canister filters and have no problems.... at least I haven't been able to find any info on it being a bad thing to do.... I've been looking at some pressurized systems locally here and found a guy selling a complete system for 225 bucks!... think I will run it through my canister when I get it...

*EDIT*

then I found this thread....
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/80596-injecting-co2-using-canister-filter.html
now I'm confused again! The idea is that excess co2 can choke the bacteria just like it can your fish... more so because the canister is a very small area... although there doesn't seem to be allot of consensus as some say they have no problems.... But it makes sense as co2 is fatal to most animals that require o2... and it is the ppm, or amount, of co2 that makes it poisonous, not whether or not there is enough o2... well... something to think about anyways.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Power-head + elbow fitting + pet bottle without a bottom = efficient CO2 reactor


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm considering changing to a powerhead and a hydrogen peroxide bottle.
It's brown so hopefully it'll blend in well. It's basically just the bottle inverted with a hole punched in at the top (top when inverted, bottom when not) and the powerhead output goes in there. The water is exhausted out of the neck of the bottle and CO2 is fed through the powerhead's input.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

great thread. after reading it i was inspired to get rid of my ceramic diffusor and make an attempt at 'misting' co2 into my tank. 

i had a maxi-jet powerhead i wasn't using. it has a long finger shaped, removable strainer on the bottom. the impeller is just at the top of this strainer on the main body of the powerhead. i took a small screw driver, pried the plastic vents of the strainer apart about an 1/8". i simply unplugged my co2 line from my diffusor...put it in through the opening i made. i then took a piece of unused filter sponge...cut it to fit around the end of the co2 line (helps break up the bubbles preventing the annoying burping when bubbles hit the impeller) and put it into the strainer, reattached it to the powerhead and stuck the powerhead directly under the outflow from my filter. 

the nice thing about the maxi-jet is the fan shaped diffusor on the end. it disperses the outflow into a wide fan shaped pattern. this gets cought up in the outflow from my canister filter and a fine mist of thousands of co2 bubbles go flying across the aquarium. 

iv'e been able to reduce my bps from 3 to 1 and my co2 concentration is still higher than what it was previously even at the reduced bubble rate.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Here's mine. Simple and won't cost you anything. 


































And a video of it in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqJSxnXJVtg


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

MrAL said:


> Here's mine. Simple and won't cost you anything.
> 
> Is that ADA High Clarity plastic?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

You mean the reactor? No. It's just a water bottle that i cut into two pieces.

Or do you mean my tank? If so, then no. It's just a regular tank.



rich815 said:


> MrAL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine. Simple and won't cost you anything.
> ...


----------

